# I will be a social butterfly by next year!!!!



## babbagandu (May 25, 2006)

That's my goal. I think I've come a long way since 9th grade. I used to walk down the halls always being nervous and thinking people were looking at me negatively. I would basically have a heart attack any time i had to speak in class, and could barely talk to anybody.

Now that i have just finished 11th grade, i am very proud that i have actually had friends, and some social experience.

Now that i am mostly over being nervous talking to people, I think I am ready to make a difference in my life next year. I just learned about SA yesterday, and now that I know why I have had such a hard time carrying on conversations with people, I think I can start to live a normal life.

I already have the number of a good psychologist, and I will start seeing him as much as possible during the summer. Hopefully he will be albe to help me in finding the key to the lock that holds my mouth shut in social environments. Once I have that taken care of, all I need to do is learn how to carry on a conversation, and how to actually think of things to say to people.

Hopefully next year I will be able to start talking with people in my classes, and make a good amount of friends, and If i'm lucky maybe even a gf. 

I really hope this enthusiasm that I have had for the past two days lasts. Usually when I actually get out there with all those kids in my school my enthusiasm fades and I go back inside my shell.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

i wouldn't even want to be a "social butterfly" if i thought i could handle it. it's good that you're improving and motivated, though. good luck.


----------



## Zach Rabbey (Jul 6, 2006)

Good luck with next year Babba! I hope you become a good social butterfly! My advice is don't have any too big of expectations. Write down on a billboard what your goal is, and how you want to be. Eventually the universe will give you what you want. Make sure you don't try and change too much, change comes slowly. Try to enjoy your high school while it lasts, it will be over before you know it, but high school is just a tiny part of our overall lives.


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

*good advice*

I agree, I think that is all good advice. You definitely have the positive attitude going for you though, and thats half of it. It is also good that you are formulating a plan.

I actually overcame my sa for the most part in high school, but at that time I didnt even know what it was I thought I was just shy. When I found out about SA I thought that it made me a freak or something and I went back to hiding away from the world. Let me know if you ever want to talk about your experiences, as I also want to get moving in the other direction!


----------

